# // lunatepic's art dump // (updated w art summaries)



## lunatepic (Jul 25, 2017)

heyo, I'm a dweeb that draws stuff sometimes - feel free to chat/give critiques!

*I scarcely edit the op so check out newer posts for more recent art!*


*REQUESTS:* nope
*TRADES:* nah

┃┃ deviantart - instagram - tumblr ┃┃​


Spoiler: abt me/my art



- 15 yo
 - canada
 - still always s tresse d
 - I ramble a lot
 //
 - wacom intous draw + paint tool sai
 - started digital art nov 2016
 - cannot Lineart
 - who cares about consistency in style amirite​



*-// ART //-*
all ocs belong to their respective owners!​


Spoiler: most recent stuff






































Spoiler: cheebs

































































Spoiler: headshots
































Spoiler: full-bodies
























https://pre00.deviantart.net/222f/th/pre/i/2018/010/1/7/selene2_by_lunallumi-dbzl9be.png

















Spoiler: half bodies





















Spoiler: paintings(??)





































Spoiler: scribbles































​


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 25, 2017)

Dood. T e a c h  m e  P l e A S E


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 25, 2017)

Is that Edea Lee from Bravely Default? It's beautiful! I'd love to do an art trade with you sometime :3 If you wanna see some of my drawings check out my art thread.


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 25, 2017)

edEA ; v;;;; mrgrrrgrr 

Your art is great cries


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 25, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Dood. T e a c h  m e  P l e A S E


d o o d  I  a i n ' t  e v e n  t h a t  g O O D :0000



Issi said:


> Is that Edea Lee from Bravely Default? It's beautiful! I'd love to do an art trade with you sometime :3 If you wanna see some of my drawings check out my art thread.


yeppers! and thank you lol
your art is really cute, I'll vm you if I ever feel like an art trade ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyoon said:


> edEA ; v;;;; mrgrrrgrr
> 
> Your art is great cries



MRRGRRGRRRRR TYSM ;W;


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 25, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> yeppers! and thank you lol
> your art is really cute, I'll vm you if I ever feel like an art trade ^^



Great thank you!

I love Bravely Default ^-^ I still need to play Bravely Second though.


----------



## himeki (Jul 25, 2017)

holy heck, your art is wonderful!!! ur painting looks super nice !! def gon follow u on tumblr


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

hi!! i think i posted in another thread before about this but are u available to do art trades?? 
i'm currently looking for some cutesy art of my persona(x), and ur art fits cute to a T!

u can see some of my art here

please pm me if you are interested! (i know i am)


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 25, 2017)

your art is truly breathtaking *___________*


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 25, 2017)

Issi said:


> Great thank you!
> 
> I love Bravely Default ^-^ I still need to play Bravely Second though.


same! kind of upset they changed music composers for the second game though lol



himeki said:


> holy heck, your art is wonderful!!! ur painting looks super nice !! def gon follow u on tumblr


ahhhh ty!! followed you back, your art is so nice!! 



tifachu said:


> hi!! i think i posted in another thread before about this but are u available to do art trades??
> i'm currently looking for some cutesy art of my persona(x), and ur art fits cute to a T!
> 
> u can see some of my art here
> ...


I'm not doing trades right at this moment, but your art is super adorable ;o; I'll def let you know when I open up trades (which will hopefully be soon!)



A r i a n e said:


> your art is truly breathtaking *___________*


tysmmm!! ^^


----------



## Kitsey (Jul 25, 2017)

Wowie your art is amazing! Everything is so cute and soft-looking. My favorite is the painting under "most recent," but they all look really good.


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 26, 2017)

Kitsey said:


> Wowie your art is amazing! Everything is so cute and soft-looking. My favorite is the painting under "most recent," but they all look really good.



ty! <33


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

I love it! You take requests anytime soon?


----------



## cas cas (Jul 26, 2017)

Your art is super cute! I am definitely watching you on da


lmk when your doing art trades


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 26, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I love it! You take requests anytime soon?


ahhh thanks!! I'll definitely try to open up requests soon haha



cas cas said:


> Your art is super cute! I am definitely watching you on da
> 
> 
> lmk when your doing art trades


ty! and gotcha fam ;^)))


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 26, 2017)

this just in: bee and puppycat is the pretTIEST SHOW EVER??? ;o;


Spoiler: wippity wipperson WIP








"i don't like how it stares at me!!"


I rewatched it the other day and?? god I love it so much expect a million other pieces of fanart of this dang show from me. like actually. I'm gonna redraw literally all of the backgrounds



Spoiler: bonus: 2 pictures that define my very soul and existence :^000


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 26, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> this just in: bee and puppycat is the pretTIEST SHOW EVER??? ;o;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wippity wipperson WIP
> ...



omg that wip is amazing ಥ_ಥ
Meanwhile I'm here stuck drawing basically stick figures xD ;-;....


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 26, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> omg that wip is amazing ಥ_ಥ
> Meanwhile I'm here stuck drawing basically stick figures xD ;-;....



noooo bunn your art is so pretty and cute!! ;w; <3333


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 3, 2017)

ahhh I kind of took a break from art bUT I'M BACK Y'ALL
whipped up some super messy painty bust thingies of the other bravely default characters today!


Spoiler: yiKES























((on a side note I've been practically immobilized by bug bites everYTHING IS I T C H Y AND TERRIBLE but I guess this is what I get for walking through the woods without bug spray smh why am I so stupid))


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 3, 2017)

All of these r so beautiful oml dying :')


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 3, 2017)

If you like, send me a VM when you open up art trades, I'd love to do one with you!~


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 6, 2017)

Spoiler: wip pt.2











I've been chipping away at this between working on my new leaf town for the past couple days... the clouds are gonna be hell to draw lol watch me never finish this //dabs out of the room B^)))


Spoiler: icon of my old mayor thingy??










ft. me using the sai pen tool for the first time ever
I didn't draw a sketch for this thing - I just kinda blocked the colours in and I think it's cute??
anyway would y'all buy these for like 5 tbt (they'd be neater ofc)  :,,,D


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 6, 2017)

1. omg the wip looks so beautiful :') Bee and puppycat *o* 
2. m8 that's like at least 100 lmao


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Lol can I please like, make a drawing request to you right now for tbt? Pleeaassee xD


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 6, 2017)

I would DEFINITELY buy an icon like this, but no way I'm paying you 5 tbt for something worth at least 100 like Bunnilla said


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 6, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> 1. omg the wip looks so beautiful :') Bee and puppycat *o*
> 2. m8 that's like at least 100 lmao



haha ty ty!! ;w;



Issi said:


> Lol can I please like, make a drawing request to you right now for tbt? Pleeaassee xD


don't worry dude I'll be opening up trades soon ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



A r i a n e said:


> I would DEFINITELY buy an icon like this, but no way I'm paying you 5 tbt for something worth at least 100 like Bunnilla said



ahhh thank you for the input! I'm flattered haha :,,D


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 6, 2017)

I forgot to mention I would also buy it lol you're art is too cute ;-;


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Also, just realized you said 5tbt, I thought it was 50 or something. Which is still underpriced. 5 is crazy xD


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 6, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I forgot to mention I would also buy it lol you're art is too cute ;-;





Issi said:


> Also, just realized you said 5tbt, I thought it was 50 or something. Which is still underpriced. 5 is crazy xD


orz you guys are too nice ;;


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 7, 2017)

Spoiler: oh boi










it's finally done!! ;w; I kind of bs'd the clouds and the lighting and all that jazz bc I still don't fully understand all of sai's fancy shmancy features but yeah... I'm just glad I actually finished it OTL

now that I finally got this over with, I should be able to open up trades in a day or two! ;^)))


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 8, 2017)

Spoiler: badoop badum another chibi req










im exhausted and i need ice cream lmao :,^)))


----------



## himeki (Aug 8, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler: oh boi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHOA this looks amazing!! i can never motivate myself to draw full stuff like this :') the bg looks great!


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 8, 2017)

Why is ur art so cute ;-; TEACH ME THE WAYS *bows*


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 9, 2017)

himeki said:


> WHOA this looks amazing!! i can never motivate myself to draw full stuff like this :') the bg looks great!


omg ty! ;; yeah it took a long time, I'm surprised I actually had the motivation to finish it ahaha. I'm sure if you tried drawing some full stuff it'd look great :,D



Bunnilla said:


> Why is ur art so cute ;-; TEACH ME THE WAYS *bows*


*bows back* thank you for blessing me with all ur lovely words //cries


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 16, 2017)

Spoiler: boop










just a messy lil paint-over thingy I did this morning :0 I was gonna make it into a gif but I accidentally merged all the layers and then saved it so w e l p


Spoiler: my original miiverse post :^X



ye it's the birb in my sig


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 16, 2017)

Ahh I did the merging layers thing once! I was so stresstedx out from it I exited and realized afterwards I could've just clicked undo ;-; Silly me lol

*still waiting for art trade with you*


----------



## himeki (Aug 16, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh these are so cute!!!! i know the feeling of merging too many layers :') //im used to traditional mediums so you dont even HAVE layers but even so its PAIN//


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 16, 2017)

That looks so cute ;-;-;-;-;-; I love it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2017)

Omggg pls tell me when your art trade/requests are open I love this poofy cotton candy art, it burnsss #__#


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 16, 2017)

Issi said:


> Ahh I did the merging layers thing once! I was so stresstedx out from it I exited and realized afterwards I could've just clicked undo ;-; Silly me lol
> 
> *still waiting for art trade with you*


haha yeahhh it sucks ;w; I was still kind of half asleep and forgot that I wanted to make it into a gif so I just saved it rip
oml I literally have no excuses for not opening trades yet, I'm just a lazy poop - sometime later this week, I proooomise lolol



himeki said:


> ooh these are so cute!!!! i know the feeling of merging too many layers :') //im used to traditional mediums so you dont even HAVE layers but even so its PAIN//


tyyyyy!! I would imagine it'd be a pain lol, in the rare instance that I do traditional stuff it ends up rlly messy and bad :,^))))



Bunnilla said:


> That looks so cute ;-;-;-;-;-; I love it










xSuperMario64x said:


> Omggg pls tell me when your art trade/requests are open I love this poofy cotton candy art, it burnsss #__#


poofy cotton candy art?? this is probably the best compliment I've ever received lmao, I giggled when I saw this, ty ty
and ofc, I'm flattered that there are ppl who want to request stuff/trade with me ;////;


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 16, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is so beautiful and cute *_________*


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 16, 2017)

That stinks! The one I merged was also gonna be a gif, I had to redo a bunch of it x'D

Thank you please let me be first on the trade list (,: I keep stalking this thread for them to open rip


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

I should of ordered when it was open  nooooooo
Also what's your Miiverse? I wanna follow ya


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 16, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> that is so beautiful and cute *_________*


Thank yoooou o////o



Issi said:


> That stinks! The one I merged was also gonna be a gif, I had to redo a bunch of it x'D
> 
> Thank you please let me be first on the trade list (,: I keep stalking this thread for them to open rip


Oh wowow, that means a lot haha <3 and ofc lol, I'll be sure to shoot you a vm when they're open 



~Unicorn~ said:


> I should of ordered when it was open  nooooooo
> Also what's your Miiverse? I wanna follow ya


It's linked in the first post fam ;^)


----------



## Balverine (Aug 16, 2017)

Super cute!!!!
Keep it up c:


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

Followed you! ^^


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 16, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Super cute!!!!
> Keep it up c:



Haha thaaaaaanks dude c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> Followed you! ^^



Nice, I'll follow you back later!


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 17, 2017)

sorry. for. the. spam. _but!_ I'm kinda proud of this lmao


Spoiler: boopdeedoo 999 fanart








ahhhh did some experimental stuff with this (esp with the eyes and clothes)!


I'd probably consider this one of my first attempts in a long time at an actual fullbody with actual proper lineart and not just sketchy half-assery! don't zoom in though it's still a lil sketchy hahaha it's so time consuming compared to just painting over a sketch though - I spent more time on this than I'd like to admit:,^)))) hopefully I'll get faster once I practice more heh

criticism/advice is very much appreciated! :V


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> sorry. for. the. spam. _but!_ I'm kinda proud of this lmao
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boopdeedoo 999 fanart
> ...



Omggg this is fantastic!! Teach me your ways, I can't draw realistic people for crap lmao


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 17, 2017)

Teach me your ways x10000
;-; why is everything so beautiful and amazing fjfjghdbg


----------



## Lunariati (Aug 17, 2017)

woowoww wo i love your art + style and i love the colors you use and how soft everything looks! love


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omggg this is fantastic!! Teach me your ways, I can't draw realistic people for crap lmao





Bunnilla said:


> Teach me your ways x10000
> ;-; why is everything so beautiful and amazing fjfjghdbg


fhjksdfk thanks guys! :,D I'm always open to answering any questions about my (v inefficient) art process ahaha



Lunariati said:


> woowoww wo i love your art + style and i love the colors you use and how soft everything looks! love


tsym!! ;w; I love your art too haha



Spoiler: bloop










(lunallumi is what I go by on tumblr/da)
ahhhh this took so long (esp the lineart r i p), but I'm p happy with how it came out! I'm glad I experimented a bit with this heh

anyyyyyway does anyone have any recommendations for sites to use for streaming art? ;^)))

edit: also does anyone have any price suggestions for fullbodies like this? ;u;


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2017)

oml wat the heck that's so beautiful T_T
Price suggestions: ~500 TBT? like 500-800 or smth / as for RLC: I'd say $8-15 idk 
Q: how da heck did u learn to do fullbodies, etc. LIKE IT JUST DOESN'T WORK FOR MEeeE


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> oml wat the heck that's so beautiful T_T
> Price suggestions: ~500 TBT? like 500-800 or smth / as for RLC: I'd say $8-15 idk
> Q: how da heck did u learn to do fullbodies, etc. LIKE IT JUST DOESN'T WORK FOR MEeeE



ty for the suggestions! ^^
haha when I started out I had no patience for fullbodies tbh - I'd sketch it out and do like half of the lineart (very poorly, mind you) and then drop it. I think I kind of built up to it though? like once I found a style that I really liked/did well with, I practiced drawing simple expression sketches, then full headshots/busts, then cheebs, and slowly but surely I built up enough confidence to do the whole thing lolol. studying anatomy/using references also really helps! just take it slowly and draw at your own pace, but at the same time don't be afraid to break out of your comfort zone now and then! uwu


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

Omggg I can't wait til you open tradessssss T.T.T.T.T.T.T.T


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 19, 2017)

Yaaaaay trades open pweeaasseee


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

trades are open my duuuuuudes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> trades are open my duuuuuudes



YESS PLSSSSS PUT ME ON DA LIST ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> YESS PLSSSSS PUT ME ON DA LIST ♡♡♡♡♡



haha I gotcha, don't forget to post refs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

Here are some of my drawing refs if you need em [x]

Recently I'm trying to do more like this cause I'm practicing form [x]


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Here are some of my drawing refs if you need em [x]
> 
> Recently I'm trying to do more like this cause I'm practicing form [x]



ahhh nice! do you have any references of the character(s) you want me to draw?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 19, 2017)

Gurl, I would love to trade with you. Although right now i'm busy with my shop ;-;

I'll just sit back and watch as you to post ur ace art m8~


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> ahhh nice! do you have any references of the character(s) you want me to draw?



How about the one pic I linked you to? Scarlett, the one in the red dress? She's my new OC and Im still lookin for people to draw her


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Gurl, I would love to trade with you. Although right now i'm busy with my shop ;-;
> 
> I'll just sit back and watch as you to post ur ace art m8~


ahhhh thanks dude //finger guns 



xSuperMario64x said:


> How about the one pic I linked you to? Scarlett, the one in the red dress? She's my new OC and Im still lookin for people to draw her


ayyyy she's v cute, alrighty! (also I'll update the first post with the characters I'm looking for people to draw, can't believe I forgot to do that lmao)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> ahhhh thanks dude //finger guns
> 
> 
> ayyyy she's v cute, alrighty! (also I'll update the first post with the characters I'm looking for people to draw, can't believe I forgot to do that lmao)



Great thanks!  
I'm currently working on a commission for Fleshy, after that I'll draw whatever you'd like me to draw for ya~

These are the two refs I have for my OC atm [x] [x]


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2017)

ayyy can we trade? hol up lemme put stuff
edit: [x] also willing to draw chibis, I just don't have examples yet lol


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Great thanks!
> I'm currently working on a commission for Fleshy, after that I'll draw whatever you'd like me to draw for ya~
> 
> These are the two refs I have for my OC atm [x] [x]


oki doki, sounds good! 



Bunnilla said:


> ayyy can we trade? hol up lemme put stuff
> edit: [x] also willing to draw chibis, I just don't have examples yet lol


yooo ofc, a chibi would be nice :,D ima go ahead and put you on the list!


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2017)

ty // cries ;-; 
Imma sketch it today until it lookS gooD, then possibly finish it today/tomorrow
edit: I want this oc: [x] no hat or hat u decide lol


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> ty // cries ;-;
> Imma sketch it today until it lookS gooD, then possibly finish it today/tomorrow
> edit: I want this oc: [x] no hat or hat u decide lol



haha there's no rush fam, it might take me a week or so to do these :,>
also cute cute cute, can't wait to draw her ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> oki doki, sounds good!



Awesome, tysm ;w;w;w; ♡


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 19, 2017)

Alright, here are my characters!

http://toyhou.se/Issi/characters

I would love a drawing of one of the girls with Twili, let me know which one you like the best and I can see if that'll work?

Which two characters of yours should I draw? I could do a fullbody if you like, chibi, or anything really. 

Here is an example of my art so you can think of what character of yours will benefit my style:


Spoiler


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2017)

So I finishedsss 


Spoiler: cries









500x500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



225x225 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





;-;


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2017)

double glitch post :/


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> So I finishedsss
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cries
> ...



oooooOOOOOH MY GOODNESS looK AT THIS
IT'S SO PRECIOUS??
TY TY ;O; <33


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2017)

tyyyyy ;-;-;-;-;
it's been 3000 years since I actually drew a cheeb (not pixel lol)


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> tyyyyy ;-;-;-;-;
> it's been 3000 years since I actually drew a cheeb (not pixel lol)



haha it looks great!! I love the outfit you gave her c,:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Issi said:


> Alright, here are my characters!
> 
> http://toyhou.se/Issi/characters
> 
> ...



hmmmm maybe kitty? I'm fine with drawing any of them though, they're all p cute haha ^^
I linked to my characters in the first post! oh and feel free to draw them in any style you'd like c:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 19, 2017)

Okay!  Draw Twili with Kitty then ^-^ read the description for details since sometimes the refs aren't 100% accurate. Also, hos skin color is slightly darker then hers, check this ref:
https://ibb.co/ezquMk


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 19, 2017)

I'll definitely keep a look out to trade with you later! ♥


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> I'll definitely keep a look out to trade with you later! ♥



it'd be an honour to trade with you sometime ahaha ^^


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 19, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> it'd be an honour to trade with you sometime ahaha ^^



it would be all mine 
I'll get back to you after my vacation ♥


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 20, 2017)

Spoiler: for Issi











had fun with this! lemme know if I missed anything :>


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 20, 2017)

It's really cute, thank you!!!

If you have some extra time though, mind adding a necklace to him with a little broken piece of glass with red on it? If you don't mind :3 Also triforces on his shoulders, if that isn't difficult? Everyone usually forgets them so that's why it can be confusing with the refs.

Also wow you were so fast omg xD Sorry I have to get to work on my art for you!


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 20, 2017)

Issi said:


> It's really cute, thank you!!!
> 
> If you have some extra time though, mind adding a necklace to him with a little broken piece of glass with red on it? If you don't mind :3 Also triforces on his shoulders, if that isn't difficult? Everyone usually forgets them so that's why it can be confusing with the refs.
> 
> Also wow you were so fast omg xD Sorry I have to get to work on my art for you!



glad you like it, and I can definitely add those things! oh and no rush lol, please take your time ^o^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 20, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> glad you like it, and I can definitely add those things! oh and no rush lol, please take your time ^o^



Thank you!  

Oops also forgot to mention she has white tips on her ears (not sure if that's hard to add or not?) if you don't feel like adding that though it's okay :3


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 20, 2017)

Spoiler: for Issi, edited










made the changes, hope you likey


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 20, 2017)

Tysm!  I'll post my half of the art trade soon ^-^ !

It really is amazing though, your art is killer!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2017)

Luufffffff luff luff luff luff ♡.♡

I apologize if it takes a while to do my commission for you, I just moved into my college dorm and they're tryin their best to keep me super busy -.- I'll get to it asap!!


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Luufffffff luff luff luff luff ♡.♡
> 
> I apologize if it takes a while to do my commission for you, I just moved into my college dorm and they're tryin their best to keep me super busy -.- I'll get to it asap!!



tyyy~ ^^

and there's no rush - I helped my sister move into her uni dorm last year and I know how hectic it can get haha  good luck with settling in!


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 24, 2017)

ayy so I've been kinda busy (back to school stuff rip) :,) I promise I'll start on these first thing tomorrow though!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 27, 2017)

I haven't forgotten my half of the art trade, just busy with the fair atm :3 So don't worry


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 27, 2017)

Issi said:


> I haven't forgotten my half of the art trade, just busy with the fair atm :3 So don't worry



Ofc! No rush


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 28, 2017)

Spoiler: for xSuperMario64x










let me know if you want me to make any changes! o3o


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler: for xSuperMario64x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it's fantastic! Thank you so much!! I'll continue working on your commission and hopefully have it up by this weekend!


----------



## himeki (Aug 28, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler: for xSuperMario64x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh thats so cute!! the hair looks so fluffy *a*


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 29, 2017)

Do you have any other refs of your mayor for me? Or the lil bird :3


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

Soul for art skills? ;——;

Oh actually would I be fine to ask some questions about ur art :3


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 30, 2017)

himeki said:


> ooh thats so cute!! the hair looks so fluffy *a*


ahhh ty!! ;w; how I draw hair is VERY inconsistent, I'm glad this one came out okay



~Unicorn~ said:


> Soul for art skills? ;??;
> 
> Oh actually would I be fine to ask some questions about ur art :3


haha I'm in desperate need of a soul, yes please :,^)))))

and ofc, shoot any and all questions you might have!



Issi said:


> Do you have any other refs of your mayor for me? Or the lil bird :3


okayyy so uhhh I kind of went overboard with this but here's a messy lil thing I whipped up this morning


Spoiler: warning: ugly bright colours










if you need anymore refs there are a bunch of doodles of them on my miiverse, linked in the first post. but honestly feel free to draw them however you like, in whatever outfits you think would fit, and have fun with it! ^^

((also making that ref was _actually really kind of fun_ - maybe just maybe I'll do more for other people's characters?? lemme know if you guys are interested :,>)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you! That ref should be good enough ^_^ Sorry I've been taking so long!

Also yessss I would love refs like that for my characters! I'm sure others would too


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 30, 2017)

YAY annoying question time!!!!



Spoiler: :3



1. When did ya start drawing (really when???)
2. Do you get art classes?
3. Why did ya decide to do art
4. Pizza or icecream
5. 12-year-olds draw better than me. Should I be ashamed?
6. Do you show your art skills at school?
7. Sadly, my soul-transfer machine has blown up and trade was unsuccessful. Do you hate me?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 31, 2017)

Issi said:


> Thank you! That ref should be good enough ^_^ Sorry I've been taking so long!
> 
> Also yessss I would love refs like that for my characters! I'm sure others would too


nice! after I finish bunnilla's piece maybe I'll do a couple of them for free, just for fun :,D




~Unicorn~ said:


> YAY annoying question time!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: boop



1. hmmmm I always liked casually doodling stuff as a kid, but I started dedicating lots of time and effort into drawing when I was... seven or eight I think? when I was 10 I kinda stopped drawing so often, but last year I got a drawing tablet and picked it up again!

2. nope, I'm self-taught! I went to a manga/anime drawing class for like two days when I was nine, and then I stopped going lmao. I mostly learn through watching speedpaints/online tutorials/trial and error :^0

3. uhhh it was fun, I guess? rn art is just a hobby for me, I'm not really interested in pursuing it as a career or anything. once I get good enough I'd love to make a bit of money off rlc commissions, though! 

4. depends on my mood tbh, right now I feel like p i z z a ;q;

5. d e f i n i t e l y  n o t!! there will always be people better than us - both young and old. people start drawing at different ages, and learn at different paces. never compare your art to other peoples', it'll just discourage you from practicing/improving :<

6. ummm for art/media projects, I suppose? and sometimes I'll sketch during lunch or smth ("dID yOU DRaw ThAT??" "cAN YOu DRAw mE????!") it seems kind of pretentious to say that I "show off" my ""skills"" though lmao - I know tons and tons of other kids who are amazing at art too! ;w;

7. great now none of us have souls smfh


----------



## dedenne (Aug 31, 2017)

AAAAW your art is so frikin cute.
just need to get a god damn ipad with an electronic pen


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 31, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> AAAAW your art is so frikin cute.
> just need to get a god damn ipad with an electronic pen


All I need is those fancy pens too :T I already have an iPad


----------



## dedenne (Aug 31, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> All I need is those fancy pens too :T I already have an iPad



Lol. I feel your struggle.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 31, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> AAAAW your art is so frikin cute.
> just need to get a god damn ipad with an electronic pen



ty!! 

also y'all act like digital art is inherently better than traditional art??





both are respected and take lots of time and skill lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 31, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> ty!!
> 
> also y'all act like digital art is inherently better than traditional art??
> 
> ...



Cause digital art is more preferred than traditional :L


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 1, 2017)

a day late but here are some messy birthday scribbles for the babs :,D


Spoiler: beep













Spoiler: boppe


----------



## dedenne (Sep 1, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> ty!!
> 
> also y'all act like digital art is inherently better than traditional art??
> 
> ...



Haha, will draw something for you.
One day.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 1, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> a day late but here are some messy birthday scribbles for the babs :,D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: beep
> ...


 happy 10th miku


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> ty!!
> 
> also y'all act like digital art is inherently better than traditional art??
> 
> ...





~Unicorn~ said:


> Cause *digital art is more preferred* than traditional :L


says who lmfao
i think most people just think traditional art means a ****ty pencil sketch on lined paper or smth bc i spend longer on traditional than digital and it looks so much better


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Sep 3, 2017)

Here it is! I hope you like it. Click on the image to load HD version. Let me know if I missed anything!



Spoiler: Drawing for Art Trade


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 3, 2017)

Issi said:


> Here it is! I hope you like it. Click on the image to load HD version. Let me know if I missed anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Drawing for Art Trade



Fshdjdj omg it's adorable tysm!! ;w; it looks so soft and nice and I love the colours ahhh thank you again!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Sep 3, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Fshdjdj omg it's adorable tysm!! ;w; it looks so soft and nice and I love the colours ahhh thank you again!



Your welcome!  Happy to hear you like it ^.^ Thanks again for the art trade!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 3, 2017)

i wish i could art trade with u but i suck


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 3, 2017)

Issi said:


> Your welcome!  Happy to hear you like it ^.^ Thanks again for the art trade!


Np, it was v fun! ^^



~Unicorn~ said:


> i wish i could art trade with u but i suck


Girlll your art is cute don't say that
Also uhhh idk if you've seen this yet but basically


Zeppeli said:


> also!! I seem to have made a mistake lol
> 
> ~Unicorn~ dropped out, but I failed to give their santa their new match! So ~Unicorn~ still ended up getting art! The other person got art, as well, so no one got left out lol
> 
> my bad, it was a stressful time lol


I kinda ended up drawing you art for the summer art exchange! I'm pretty sure it was posted in the thread so there's that if you wanna check it out :x
this is awkward lmaoo


----------



## Sunnie (Sep 3, 2017)

waiting for u 2 open ur trades again like // ◍?-‵◍
ur art is so cute


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 3, 2017)

Sunnie said:


> waiting for u 2 open ur trades again like // ◍?-‵◍
> ur art is so cute



AHHH TY ;o; I've seen your art around the forums and tbh?? It's incredible?? I'm so honoured, I'd love to trade with you sometime :')


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2017)

Omggg I feel so bad for not having my half of the art trade done ;~; I've been rly busy with physics work and calculus and practicing piano and my new job... I don't even have time to do the things I need to do like what

I'm gonna work on it tonight. I'm hoping it won't be much longer until I have it done. So sorry again, I prob shouldn't do art commissions in college lmao


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omggg I feel so bad for not having my half of the art trade done ;~; I've been rly busy with physics work and calculus and practicing piano and my new job... I don't even have time to do the things I need to do like what
> 
> I'm gonna work on it tonight. I'm hoping it won't be much longer until I have it done. So sorry again, I prob shouldn't do art commissions in college lmao



Ayyy sounds like a lot of work! :,0 please don't stress over the trade, and take as much time as you need :>


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 12, 2017)

me, after scrolling through this thread and realizing just how inconsistent my art is


----------



## A r i a n e (Sep 12, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> .



wowww this is super beautiful.......as always :')

ps let me know when you're free for trades? I'd still love to do one with you


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 12, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> wowww this is super beautiful.......as always :')
> 
> ps let me know when you're free for trades? I'd still love to do one with you



ahhh thanksies~ ^^

and ofc, I'll vm you when I open trades again!


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 16, 2017)

trying to take art less seriously/have more fun with it hhhh



Spoiler: some stuff I did yesterday



I kinda really like how this turned out??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















character belongs to <Near>



any criticism/tips are v much appreciated!!

oh also I was thinking about opening a pwyw thing sometime this weekend? maybe :,)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2017)

I apologize if the quality is really bad, I'm using a different computer and I can't get on imgur on this computer sooo ^^"


Spoiler: Finally I can give my half of the art trade smh






Hope you like it ;w;


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I apologize if the quality is really bad, I'm using a different computer and I can't get on imgur on this computer sooo ^^"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finally I can give my half of the art trade smh
> ...



OMGGG IT'S ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE :,000
they both look so happy, I love the colours too! an a++ job, tysmm c,:


----------



## himeki (Sep 16, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> trying to take art less seriously/have more fun with it hhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOH I LOVEEEE THE FIRST TWO!!! the style is so cute and sketchy and the use of negative space was so good!!!

psst lmk when youre open for ATs again id love to trade w/ u


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> OMGGG IT'S ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE :,000
> they both look so happy, I love the colours too! an a++ job, tysmm c,:



Aw yw^^ 
Like I said I personally really liked this one, prob the best drawing I've done of a person in a while lol
I'm glad you like it though, I enjoyed drawing these two^o^

- - - Post Merge - - -



lunatepic said:


> oh also I was thinking about opening a pwyw thing sometime this weekend? maybe :,)



I'm sure people would love to order from your shop!!


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 6, 2017)

will I ever draw anything other than chibis.png


Spoiler: stuff from the pwyw shop and some other things






































style consistency? don't know her
anywayyy it's been a almost a year since I started digital art //sweats (maybe I'll do a redraw this thingy majigy??) it's a long weekend so hopefully I get around to drawing a bunch hhh


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 6, 2017)

where this pwyw at >:O


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 7, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> where this pwyw at >:O



ahhh it's kinda closed now ;; maybe I'll do requests soon tho?



Spoiler: painty? things from this morning


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 7, 2017)

you have real talent


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 11, 2017)

Aderyn said:


> you have real talent



thank you!! 

some stress relief doodles to keep me from dying while doing homework


Spoiler: no pressure mouse stuff












not done with a mouse but (it's super bad quality bc sai wasn't saving it for some reason and I had to take a screenshot of it instead)







also! I'm redrawing smth I did about a year ago


Spoiler: wei r d old art



nov 2016




oct 2017







time to get back to english homework yeet


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 11, 2017)

Ayyy nice artsu! Are you perhaps...taking requests....?​


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 11, 2017)

That Melancholic Rin <33 This artsu kills me I just love ur doodles so much fkfjffjjfdjdj ❤


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 12, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> Ayyy nice artsu! Are you perhaps...taking requests....?​


thank you! and not atm, life's a lil busy ;u;



Bunnilla said:


> That Melancholic Rin <33 This artsu kills me I just love ur doodles so much fkfjffjjfdjdj ❤


gaaahh ty, you always have smth nice to say! //cri


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 1, 2017)

it's been a while huh


Spoiler: stuff I've done in the past couple weeks-ish


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 2, 2017)

Wait when didja draw my mayor????

Well anyway ty!!  so gorgeous I'll treasure it. Keep up the good work


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 5, 2017)

(I'm planning to do something for you in return...)


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Wait when didja draw my mayor????
> 
> Well anyway ty!!  so gorgeous I'll treasure it. Keep up the good work


ahhh it was for the summer secret santa art exchange thingy! I think you dropped out of it, but there was a little mix up and I ended up drawing for you anyway?? anyyyway I'm happy that you like it, she was fun to draw 



~Unicorn~ said:


> (I'm planning to do something for you in return...)


oml you really don't have to ;u; if you do though I'd love to see it!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 5, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> ahhh it was for the summer secret santa art exchange thingy! I think you dropped out of it, but there was a little mix up and I ended up drawing for you anyway?? anyyyway I'm happy that you like it, she was fun to draw
> 
> 
> oml you really don't have to ;u; if you do though I'd love to see it!



Oh it was? I was paired up with someone else and then dropped out so idk why that happened...well ty anyway!

And I'm already 40% done so you're getting something one way or another


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 9, 2017)

free bump


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 17, 2017)

gonna be taking some requests this weekend since I have some extra time! just post refs and I'll consider :>


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2017)

//slides into ur notifs
https://toyhou.se/1224363.aris-lithirinan
ty for considering owo


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 17, 2017)

Ahhh yes your beautiful art <333
Maybe this oc will interest you? https://toyhou.se/571900.kiri
Thank you for considering ❤


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 17, 2017)

oh my god this art ;-; end me you're so good?? i would die for your style tbh

-casually nudges their toyhou.se across a table and fades into the shadows-


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 18, 2017)

I’d like to gently kick over my SoS:3oT farmer and her hubbs to you. And if you need any personality info, my farmer’s name is Daria and she is the type that is almost always fluffy and content with things. She’s addicted to chili peppers. Ford is a stoic doctor/scientist but he’s a sap.

Ty for considering and I hope you have a great weekend!!! <33

p.s.


Bunnilla said:


> Ahhh yes your beautiful art <333
> Maybe this oc will interest you? https://toyhou.se/571900.kiri
> Thank you for considering ❤



That OC is a beaut omfg


----------



## dedenne (Nov 18, 2017)

Just gonna leave ma mayor :>
Clicky


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 18, 2017)

himeki said:


> //slides into ur notifs
> https://toyhou.se/1224363.aris-lithirinan
> ty for considering owo





Spoiler: boop











I really like their design!! lmk if you want any changes


----------



## himeki (Nov 18, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHH oh my gosh they look so cute in ur style!!! ty sm!!  !! if u dont mind tho could u add her white freckles in? ^^


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 18, 2017)

himeki said:


> AHHH oh my gosh they look so cute in ur style!!! ty sm!!  !! if u dont mind tho could u add her white freckles in? ^^



glad you like it :,D and ofc!


Spoiler


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 18, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Ahhh yes your beautiful art <333
> Maybe this oc will interest you? https://toyhou.se/571900.kiri
> Thank you for considering ❤



//sweats I uhhh probably went a little overboard with this one hehhhh


Spoiler: badoop










had tons of fun doing this, she's really pretty!! ;; lmk if you want any changes




Dedenne2 said:


> Just gonna leave ma mayor :>
> Clicky


yooo sorry if I'm mistaken but I think I already did a headshot of your mayor? :,) ofc I can draw her again if you want, but feel free to give me a different character to draw if you'd like!


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 18, 2017)

OH MY GOD THAT IS BEAUTIFUL?!! LIKE THATS IS A DIVINE PIECE the expression is so nice and the hair is amazzzzzzeee and the background is v good. I just love how you color your work idk how to even describe it, it just feels warm??

her cute lil eyebrowsssss hnnnnnggggg and how you did all the folds and stuff in her clothes it’s all gr8


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 18, 2017)

oH heCk she lOoks so bEautifUl, I cAn't????
Omg m8 tysm I will treasure this piece with my life ❤❤
All the colors and the vibe fjfjfjfjdjsh


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 18, 2017)

OH WOW the piece for Bun is amazing!!!! *________*
not requesting for now because you already drew my girls but I'm always happy to see your new works!


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 18, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS BEAUTIFUL?!! LIKE THATS IS A DIVINE PIECE the expression is so nice and the hair is amazzzzzzeee and the background is v good. I just love how you color your work idk how to even describe it, it just feels warm??
> 
> her cute lil eyebrowsssss hnnnnnggggg and how you did all the folds and stuff in her clothes it?s all gr8


"divine piece" omgg you're too kind ;w;
tbh idek what my colouring process is or how it happens (which is probs why everything i make is so inconsistent) but thank you!!
(also I love your avi and sig - little witch academia is the cutest ahaha)



Bunnilla said:


> oH heCk she lOoks so bEautifUl, I cAn't????
> Omg m8 tysm I will treasure this piece with my life ❤❤
> All the colors and the vibe fjfjfjfjdjsh


hnnghn I'm glad you like it!! DD I was originally gonna do a headshot but the rest of the sketch just kinda... flowed out? anyyway thank you so much for the bells <33 



A r i a n e said:


> OH WOW the piece for Bun is amazing!!!! *________*
> not requesting for now because you already drew my girls but I'm always happy to see your new works!


ahhh thANK YOU!! it means a lot haha ^^


----------



## dedenne (Nov 19, 2017)

Ok
1) that piece for Bun is amaaaaziiiing
2) oh lol I forgot. Here's another ref

Smiley face


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 19, 2017)

wow, Bunilla's OC looks so great...

wanna do my little dude? He isn't even remotely human and really multicolored but I'm just putting it out there in case you do want to do it!


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 19, 2017)

whooo today's a sit-and-draw-all-day kind of day




punctuallyAbsent said:


> oh my god this art ;-; end me you're so good?? i would die for your style tbh
> 
> -casually nudges their toyhou.se across a table and fades into the shadows-





Spoiler: beep beep













Spoiler: transparent ver










this was also really fun to do!!  lmk if you want any changes


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Nov 19, 2017)

Your art is really nice~ I love the way you colour (it's kinda soft/painted? idk but I really like how it looks)

Here's mine if you're still taking more/if she catches you interest c:
(feel free to pick someone else from my TH if you'd prefer!)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 19, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> whooo today's a sit-and-draw-all-day kind of day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am actually crying ;;-;;
he looks so gorgeous!! i'm officially deceased thank you _so much_ i will treasure this forever


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

yoooooOOOOO  I love the subtle gradient on the sweatshirt of that one. And the bg + music notes give it this nice movement. This is A+ content and I’m so happy to see what you’re putting out


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 19, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i am actually crying ;;-;;
> he looks so gorgeous!! i'm officially deceased thank you _so much_ i will treasure this forever


I'm super happy that you like it!! :,D




Stepheroo said:


> yoooooOOOOO  I love the subtle gradient on the sweatshirt of that one. And the bg + music notes give it this nice movement. This is A+ content and I?m so happy to see what you?re putting out


yeah, I usually add gradients to clothes/hair so they don't look too flat! and hnngh thank you o///o




Stepheroo said:


> I?d like to gently kick over my SoS:3oT farmer and her hubbs to you. And if you need any personality info, my farmer?s name is Daria and she is the type that is almost always fluffy and content with things. She?s addicted to chili peppers. Ford is a stoic doctor/scientist but he?s a sap.
> 
> Ty for considering and I hope you have a great weekend!!! <33





Spoiler: boop











ahhh ended up rushing this one a lil, but I hope you like it anyway! ;u; I haven't played any of the newer harvest moons, but they were some of my favourite games when I was younger. your farmer is super cute, by the way c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD jwdbschjbfk dvnj kv jk.gb THIS IS SO CUTE MY CHEEKS HURT FROM SMILING RIGHT NOW!! THEY ARE SO in LOVE AND HAPPY AHHHH. I appreciate this so much you have no idea. This game has taken over my free time rn

p.s. I def recommend the new Story of Season games. The most recent one, Trio of Towns, is beautiful and the variety and lovable nature of every villager is great. The art is Story of Season 1 is gorgeous but some people found the game kind of grind-y (I didn't and had no idea people felt that way until after I finished and explored the forums more).

BUT IF YOU DO START AND YOU NEED ANY HELP WITH STUFF, LMK.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 19, 2017)

what the heckie ur _so_ good i love ur art sm!! bunnilla's oc looks amazing aaaaaa


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 19, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> OH MY GOD jwdbschjbfk dvnj kv jk.gb THIS IS SO CUTE MY CHEEKS HURT FROM SMILING RIGHT NOW!! THEY ARE SO in LOVE AND HAPPY AHHHH. I appreciate this so much you have no idea. This game has taken over my free time rn
> 
> p.s. I def recommend the new Story of Season games. The most recent one, Trio of Towns, is beautiful and the variety and lovable nature of every villager is great. The art is Story of Season 1 is gorgeous but some people found the game kind of grind-y (I didn't and had no idea people felt that way until after I finished and explored the forums more).
> 
> BUT IF YOU DO START AND YOU NEED ANY HELP WITH STUFF, LMK.


hahaha no problem! they're cute and were fun to draw
ooooh I'll definitely consider getting one of the newer ones then!! the last game I played was tale of two towns, which was pretty grindy and kinda mediocre in my opinion heh. I heard trio of towns was really good so I'll probably try that :00
and gotcha, if I need anything I'll keep that in mind!! D



Hopeless Opus said:


> what the heckie ur _so_ good i love ur art sm!! bunnilla's oc looks amazing aaaaaa


hnnghn thank you!! yeah I'm pretty happy with how it came out ;u;


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 21, 2017)

requests are closed! I'll be working on finishing the rest in the next few days



Dedenne2 said:


> Ok
> 1) that piece for Bun is amaaaaziiiing
> 2) oh lol I forgot. Here's another ref
> 
> Smiley face





Spoiler














sorry it's really messy haha ;u; lmk if you want me to make any changes!


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

GORGEOUS UGH. Like I really can’t get over the way you color?? The whole piece just gives off this fuzzy, warm feeling. Like, your art is equivalent of a warm, soft blanket on a rainy day. wowowowoow <3


----------



## dedenne (Nov 22, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> requests are closed! I'll be working on finishing the rest in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MA GOSH IT LOOKS SO ADORABLE TYYYYYYYYYTYYY

sorry it just looks so good


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 22, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> GORGEOUS UGH. Like I really can’t get over the way you color?? The whole piece just gives off this fuzzy, warm feeling. Like, your art is equivalent of a warm, soft blanket on a rainy day. wowowowoow <3


this is probably the cutest compliment I've ever gotten omgg thank you




Dedenne2 said:


> OH MA GOSH IT LOOKS SO ADORABLE TYYYYYYYYYTYYY
> 
> sorry it just looks so good


haha ty <33 glad you like it!




EvieEvening23 said:


> wow, Bunilla's OC looks so great...
> 
> wanna do my little dude? He isn't even remotely human and really multicolored but I'm just putting it out there in case you do want to do it!





Spoiler: trasnparent













Spoiler: not transparent











such a cute little thing :,D
lmk if you want me to make any changes!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 22, 2017)

reeeeeeeeeeee

love all the good stuff going on here


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 22, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> this is probably the cutest compliment I've ever gotten omgg thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHH! he's so cute! thank you so much, lunatepic!


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 27, 2017)

Hephsin-Latte said:


> Your art is really nice~ I love the way you colour (it's kinda soft/painted? idk but I really like how it looks)
> 
> Here's mine if you're still taking more/if she catches you interest c:
> (feel free to pick someone else from my TH if you'd prefer!)


ahhh sorry I haven't done this one yet! i'll try to get it done soon ahaha




Spoiler: some gals










just a messy doodle bc pocket camp is consuming all my free time lmfao
my code is 3794 8709 882 if anyone wants to add me! ((my character's name is Sapphire)) :vvv


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 27, 2017)

THOSE GALS ARE THE BEE'S KNEES!! ROSIE IS LIKE "u like pears? good. go grab me some." bc that's all she says to me in mine. ;v; I'm also in love with pocket camp but I've been so low on materials that I've gone almost 9 hours without crafting anything useful to move in any cuties yet ;nnnnnn;


----------



## scrooge (Nov 27, 2017)

THESE ARE AMAZING HOLY SHIATSU
phooey, lemme know if you ever open up trades or commissions because these are  n i c e


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 28, 2017)

Hephsin-Latte said:


> Your art is really nice~ I love the way you colour (it's kinda soft/painted? idk but I really like how it looks)
> 
> Here's mine if you're still taking more/if she catches you interest c:
> (feel free to pick someone else from my TH if you'd prefer!)





Spoiler










such a pretty design, sorry that I had to simplify it a little orz
lmk if you want any changes!! :>


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Nov 28, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks so lovely~ I love it, thank you so much! I simplify my own characters too so dw xD
If it's not too much trouble though would you mind adding the cat marks on her face?


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 29, 2017)

Hephsin-Latte said:


> She looks so lovely~ I love it, thank you so much! I simplify my own characters too so dw xD
> If it's not too much trouble though would you mind adding the cat marks on her face?





Spoiler










ahh hope this is ok!


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 6, 2017)

Spoiler: v messy














ac villager gijinkas (please excuse the terrible anatomy ;u; )








i'll probably do more of these bc they're fun haha



small rant// sometimes I feel like I'm not making any progress with my art. I tend to get impatient after the sketch so i rush through stuff and end up feeling kind of unfulfilled. I know I wouldn't feel this way if I actually slowed down and took the time to put effort into my stuff, but it can be hard to gain the motivation/energy to do that. does anyone else ever feel this way?


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 6, 2017)

those aRE ALL SOO HECKIN' CUTE.

and i definitely understand. i feel like that's just how i am in life lately. i want to rush rush rush towards progress but the rush is what's actually hindering me. like i know it, but i can't stop bc i'm afraid if i don't rush it'll be "too late." idk but i think i kind of understand what you mean.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 6, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler: v messy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't feel like i'm improving with my art either, usually if i try to draw something i just scribble and then erase it.

so yeah sorta same situation.

but adorable art!!! some new things too


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 7, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> those aRE ALL SOO HECKIN' CUTE.
> 
> and i definitely understand. i feel like that's just how i am in life lately. i want to rush rush rush towards progress but the rush is what's actually hindering me. like i know it, but i can't stop bc i'm afraid if i don't rush it'll be "too late." idk but i think i kind of understand what you mean.


yesyesyes i've always kind of felt this way but never really knew how to articulate it! honestly i think the best thing for me to do is just slow down and stop for a little while (which i'm v bad at, i never know when to take breaks ahahaa)
but yeah thank you!! ^^



~Unicorn~ said:


> i don't feel like i'm improving with my art either, usually if i try to draw something i just scribble and then erase it.
> 
> so yeah sorta same situation.
> 
> but adorable art!!! some new things too


i do the same thing all the time hhhhhnghn it physically pains me to look at my folder of uncompleted sketches/things i dropped bc there's just so darn much of it ahhhh ;; and thank you! 




Spoiler



cherry and goldie! because i've seen a lot of them lately and wanted to try drawing something intimate(?) which is something I haven't really done before










don't remember drawing this at all but haaa :^))


----------



## Fizzii (Dec 8, 2017)

you're only 14?! oh my gosh i cannot wait to see you grow as an artist! You're so good now, and the more you do it the more you improve. I'm actually speechless.


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 10, 2017)

Fizzii said:


> you're only 14?! oh my gosh i cannot wait to see you grow as an artist! You're so good now, and the more you do it the more you improve. I'm actually speechless.



ohh man thank you!! this is so sweet <33


Spoiler: doodles and a wip














ignore the hands lmaoo i'll fix them later


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 10, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler: doodles and a wip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the dOG. THE DOOOOOG SO CUTE UGH I'M DONE.
EXCEPT I'M NOT, SO SIKE

the little 3-panel is so fun and has been me this past week, i swear lol
i love how comfy that couch looks!! the poses you did were really nice!
and the WIP IS LOOKING V V PROMISING, I'M EXCITED TO SEE -- love the eyes!!


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 21, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> the dOG. THE DOOOOOG SO CUTE UGH I'M DONE.
> EXCEPT I'M NOT, SO SIKE
> 
> the little 3-panel is so fun and has been me this past week, i swear lol
> ...



gaaaah thank youuu! expect to see many many more dogs in the future 



Spoiler: oof








this game made me more emotional than i'd like to admit haaaa

aaand some quick sketches!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2017)

Still lovin the heck outta this art :,,,,)

I'm thinkin about making an art dump thread but the I don't practice much, I just kinda doodle random stuff (like 80% SM enemies). Idk maybe people would like to see them.


----------



## mythic (Dec 22, 2017)

so cute ;w; i love that cute doggo!!!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 23, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> ohh man thank you!! this is so sweet <33
> 
> 
> Spoiler: doodles and a wip
> ...



I love the doggo doodles!


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Still lovin the heck outta this art :,,,,)
> 
> I'm thinkin about making an art dump thread but the I don't practice much, I just kinda doodle random stuff (like 80% SM enemies). Idk maybe people would like to see them.


haha tyyy 

I'd love to see more of your art, and some of the super mario enemies are super super cute!! even if you don't update often or only post doodles, it's always good to share your stuff online, be it because you're looking for criticism/advice or bc you're proud of smth and want to show it off ;u; 




mythic said:


> so cute ;w; i love that cute doggo!!!





EvieEvening23 said:


> I love the doggo doodles!


omgg thank you both!! doggos are v v good


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 28, 2017)

Spoiler: beep beep



the fire/lighty(?) bit of this was so rushed orz I swear I'll learn how to draw it properly one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and some gift art for my sister! I think I've recently learnt how to understand colours a little better :,)






Spoiler: a process thing ??





















Spoiler: bonus














I (regrettably) promised a lot of art to people so I'll (hopefully) be cranking out a lot of new stuff this break!! //cracks knuckles


----------



## dedenne (Dec 28, 2017)

LOL that panda is precious
Also, I feel that. Sometimes I feel like I can handle commissions, then I receive so many and get bored halfway through :/


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2017)

i love your art!
i'm a year younger than you, ahah, you're really inspiring :>


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 30, 2017)

Spoiler: gift art for a friend



her ocs ft. 3 cuties and an emo ass dad





my wrists and neck are screaming for death and you can kind of tell where i gave up halfway through b ut
im just glad i finished this :,^))





Dedenne2 said:


> LOL that panda is precious
> Also, I feel that. Sometimes I feel like I can handle commissions, then I receive so many and get bored halfway through :/


right?? sometimes i'll have these small bursts of productivity and then open requests or smth, but halfway through completing them i get completely burnt out and everything turns out terrible D: 



namiieco said:


> i love your art!
> i'm a year younger than you, ahah, you're really inspiring :>







thANK YOU i saw your shop and love your art too ;o ; do you have a DA or anything i could follow you on??


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 31, 2017)

i'll miss seeing your art here


----------



## namiieco (Jan 1, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> thANK YOU i saw your shop and love your art too ;o ; do you have a DA or anything i could follow you on??


thanks! ;;
no, i don't really upload my art anywhere
i prefer not to :>


----------



## Mayordaisy (Jan 2, 2018)

This reminded me of Gravity Falls I miss it so much


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 7, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> i'll miss seeing your art here


oof you probably won't see this but i'll miss seeing your stuff too!


namiieco said:


> thanks! ;;
> no, i don't really upload my art anywhere
> i prefer not to :>


ahhh i getcha :,)


Mayordaisy said:


> This reminded me of Gravity Falls I miss it so much


duude same, i should really rewatch it sometime



Spoiler: :0



something i did a couple weeks back but forgot to post oops
character belongs to pearls





aaand commission for oldcatlady, which was really fun to do!







i can't believe christmas eve was two weeks ago hhhhhhh
i think i got a lot done this break, though


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 14, 2018)

Spoiler: freebie for ariane













Spoiler: and some chibis
















I finally started adding a watermark to my stuff! (catch me forgetting about it and never doing it again though lolol)


hoooo boy I've drawn a lot in the past couple days, time to not touch my tablet for a week now :^)


----------



## Milleram (Jan 14, 2018)

Aw, that AC drawing with Beau is so cute! I love your style of colouring. c:


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 15, 2018)

your latest pieces are so gorgeouuuussssss, I can't stop admiring the one for me ;___;
I love those chibis too!! your painted style is amazing ^^


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 15, 2018)

amye.miller said:


> Aw, that AC drawing with Beau is so cute! I love your style of colouring. c:



ahh thank you!! ^^ I'm v happy with how it came out haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



A r i a n e said:


> your latest pieces are so gorgeouuuussssss, I can't stop admiring the one for me ;___;
> I love those chibis too!! your painted style is amazing ^^



Tysm!! ;v;  and I'm glad you like it, it means a lot <3


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Jan 15, 2018)

Your art is amazing!! Youre so talented; and so young (i talk like im 40; literally 3yrs older)
Youre already so good, but serriously your gonna be an even better artist in a couple of years ^-^ keep up the great work


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 17, 2018)

CupcakeFrappe said:


> Your art is amazing!! Youre so talented; and so young (i talk like im 40; literally 3yrs older)
> Youre already so good, but serriously your gonna be an even better artist in a couple of years ^-^ keep up the great work



//cries thank you! i sure hope i'll be a better artist haha



Spoiler: quick de-stress things ft. i don't know how light works









_(remember, things are never as bad as they seem. honestly!)_





_(so good luck, and all that.)_


sooo i started up our copy of acgc the other day for the first time in years and was immediately hit with a lot of Feels? 
i'm such a sap lmfao


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh my! /.\ You're art is amazing! ;o; And you're only 14?! ;~; Man I'm about to be 21 and my art still looks like a toddler drew it ;o; But i simply love your artwork <3 keep it up! Have you tried actually painting IRL?  That's like the _*only*_ art I'm good at xD Hahaha but keep it up c: If you ever do this for RLC and prints i would definitely want one! ^o^


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 24, 2018)

SoraDeathEater said:


> Oh my! /.\ You're art is amazing! ;o; And you're only 14?! ;~; Man I'm about to be 21 and my art still looks like a toddler drew it ;o; But i simply love your artwork <3 keep it up! Have you tried actually painting IRL?  That's like the _*only*_ art I'm good at xD Hahaha but keep it up c: If you ever do this for RLC and prints i would definitely want one! ^o^


oh gosh thank you!! i'm honoured that you think my stuff is worth rlc eep ;; one of my goals this year is to become good enough to charge rlc without feeling guilty about how people might be paying for something that isn't worth it ahaaha
I've only painted a couple times before but that was a couple years ago, for school (and i wasn't too great at it LOL) second semester starts soon though and one of the courses i'm taking is a visual arts class so i'm sure that'll change soon! whenever i do traditional stuff it's usually just sketchy practice stuff with pencils + sometimes charcoal pencils and pencil crayons, so i'm sure it'll be a nice challenge for me



Spoiler



tbt comm for mythic,





and a coloured sketch of what my acnl mayor currently looks like! i recently restarted my town because i just didn't know where to go with my old town and wanted to start fresh (and also accidentally didn't sell it to nook so i have to start from scratch yikes)


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 24, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> oh gosh thank you!! i'm honoured that you think my stuff is worth rlc eep ;; one of my goals this year is to become good enough to charge rlc without feeling guilty about how people might be paying for something that isn't worth it ahaaha
> I've only painted a couple times before but that was a couple years ago, for school (and i wasn't too great at it LOL) second semester starts soon though and one of the courses i'm taking is a visual arts class so i'm sure that'll change soon! whenever i do traditional stuff it's usually just sketchy practice stuff with pencils + sometimes charcoal pencils and pencil crayons, so i'm sure it'll be a nice challenge for me
> 
> 
> ...



oh man! I seriously love it  It does look like RLC worthy c: Especially for prints  I've paid $15 for a 8x10 from an independent artist and his art is watercolor based. And man! Your art really looks like a painting ;o; I'd definitely be interested in buying lol.  Hopefully soon you do c: Because this is RLC worthy c:


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 25, 2018)

I agree this is RLC worthy! I can definitely see people buying your art


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 3, 2018)

SoraDeathEater said:


> oh man! I seriously love it  It does look like RLC worthy c: Especially for prints  I've paid $15 for a 8x10 from an independent artist and his art is watercolor based. And man! Your art really looks like a painting ;o; I'd definitely be interested in buying lol.  Hopefully soon you do c: Because this is RLC worthy c:





EvieEvening23 said:


> I agree this is RLC worthy! I can definitely see people buying your art


thank you both! <3


a doodle that accidentally kinda became a full thing oops
I fell out of playing pocket camp awhile ago but the moment I saw gothic!lottie I knew I had to draw her and muffy together :^))


----------



## himeki (Feb 3, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> thank you both! <3
> 
> 
> a doodle that accidentally kinda became a full thing oops
> I fell out of playing pocket camp awhile ago but the moment I saw gothic!lottie I knew I had to draw her and muffy together :^))



omgGGG GTHATS SO CUTE AAHHH I LOVE GOTHIC LOLI


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 4, 2018)

OH MY GOD GOTHIC LOTTIE AND MUFFY,,,,, I love it so much!!!! super cute ♥


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 10, 2018)

himeki said:


> omgGGG GTHATS SO CUTE AAHHH I LOVE GOTHIC LOLI





A r i a n e said:


> OH MY GOD GOTHIC LOTTIE AND MUFFY,,,,, I love it so much!!!! super cute ♥


THANKS LOLOL after their walk they're gonna have a super extra tea party and play dress up w expensive dresses

tried gif-ing ft. best girls! the animation is extremely rough and I had a little (a lot) of trouble trying to figure out how to convert stuff and generally not make it look like a pixel-y mess but I think I kinda got a handle on it :0)








a messy wip! another tragic case of doodle-that-accidentally-turned-into-an-entire-thing. I'm actually pretty excited about starting the background eheh


----------



## himeki (Feb 10, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> THANKS LOLOL after their walk they're gonna have a super extra tea party and play dress up w expensive dresses
> 
> tried gif-ing ft. best girls! the animation is extremely rough and I had a little (a lot) of trouble trying to figure out how to convert stuff and generally not make it look like a pixel-y mess but I think I kinda got a handle on it :0)
> 
> ...



ooOOOH these are so cute!! i love the gifs (they look great and really clean!) and im excited to see how the other turns out!!


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 12, 2018)

my half of an art trade with himeki + a small extra doodle as thanks for being so patient LOL




alternate version w/out the background and slightly more saturated colours







this was funnn! lemme know if you want any changes


----------



## himeki (Feb 12, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> my half of an art trade with himeki + a small extra doodle as thanks for being so patient LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAH IM CRYING IN THE CLUB THIS LOOKS AMAZING?!?!?! GOD AND THE LIL CHIBI CAM IS SO CUTE TO IM AHHHH THIS IS JUST!!!!!!!!!!!! PERFECT!!! IM BLESSED!! WORTH THE WAIT!!!! 

altho do you have a ver with higher resolution? i'd like to use it as my ipad wallpaper if possible hehe


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 13, 2018)

himeki said:


> AAAAAH IM CRYING IN THE CLUB THIS LOOKS AMAZING?!?!?! GOD AND THE LIL CHIBI CAM IS SO CUTE TO IM AHHHH THIS IS JUST!!!!!!!!!!!! PERFECT!!! IM BLESSED!! WORTH THE WAIT!!!!
> 
> altho do you have a ver with higher resolution? i'd like to use it as my ipad wallpaper if possible hehe


glad you like it!! ;w ;

hopefully these look a little better? x x if not feel free to run it through waifu2x or something heh


----------



## dedenne (Feb 14, 2018)

Lmao I love that chibi xD


----------



## Antonio (Feb 15, 2018)

You have amazing art. Thanks for the avatar! ^-^


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 15, 2018)

rn i just wanna redraw u lol... still feel like you deserve more for the mayor art ;;


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 16, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> rn i just wanna redraw u lol... still feel like you deserve more for the mayor art ;;



oh gosh welcome back? kind of?? that'd be super sweet but not at all necessary, I still really like what you drew for me! if you want we could do an art trade? 

tbt comm for antonio 





the full version of this came out kind of extremely messy so I erased most of the background and now it's not too bad (I think)


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 18, 2018)

my half of an art trade with redbeanjean on tumblr! I think I may have found a chibi style that I really like and wanna stick with?? 





messed around with sai a little/experimented with some things for this! I forgot her face mask oops





one of these days I'll update the op lmao


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 21, 2018)

leif: a severely underrated boy


----------



## lunatepic (Mar 3, 2018)

wippp






and samoyed doodles!! I don't really know how to draw dogs but drawing fluff is fun LOL


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Mar 3, 2018)

very nice work!

also fixing thread


----------



## lunatepic (Mar 3, 2018)

EvieEvening23 said:


> very nice work!
> 
> also fixing thread



thank you!!


----------



## namiieco (Mar 3, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> wippp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im sooo jealous of your colouring omg
also that perspective is real good


----------



## lunatepic (Mar 24, 2018)

WOW it's been like 5000 years hi



namiieco said:


> im sooo jealous of your colouring omg
> also that perspective is real good


THANK YOU! i'm lowkey insecure about my colouring bc it's so damn messy heh :,))

more tbt comms for antonio - thanks for commissioning me again man!









and some gaia requests!! I legit thought this site was dead but apparently the art community is?? really active and a good place to sell stuff soooo
ALSO I LEARNED THAT SPARKLES MAKE EVERYTHING 1000X BETTER


----------



## dedenne (Mar 25, 2018)

sparkles make everything 100x better yes lmao!
beautiful art as always!


----------



## Milleram (Mar 25, 2018)

So many sparkles! Lol, I like to do that too, sometimes. c; Your recent pieces look really great. I love the poses!


----------



## A r i a n e (Mar 25, 2018)

aaaaaahhh when will you stop being amazing (= never)
I love your new pieces!!! the sparkles do make everything even better *_______*
ps I read tbt comissions...do you still take them? *hides away*


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 25, 2018)

Your art is utterly amazing, the soft coloring and everything just looks so good.  Also the samoyed doodles are extra adorable.


----------



## mythic (Mar 25, 2018)

oh my gosh your art is just amazing as always! im loving the sparkles!! c:


----------



## himeki (Mar 25, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> WOW it's been like 5000 years hi
> 
> 
> THANK YOU! i'm lowkey insecure about my colouring bc it's so damn messy heh :,))
> ...



i barely come here anymore but omg these are great!!!! your colouring is so nice aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

also ngl ive always been tempted by joining gaia just for the art community but im always super intimidated by new siites and id never know how to start OTL


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 26, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> WOW it's been like 5000 years hi
> 
> 
> THANK YOU! i'm lowkey insecure about my colouring bc it's so damn messy heh :,))
> ...



omfg these look so awesome , i love them :") <3


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 30, 2018)

oh weow i just realized we use the same tablet & program!!

im gonna be redrawing ur oc soon  much better than last time


----------



## tokkio (Apr 6, 2018)

WOAHHH WHAT ?? YOU'RE JUST 14 YEARS OLD ???? heckin heck wow you're so talented!! i really love your style and coloring!! even the palettes that you use are amazing omg just w o w im in love ( ; A ; )


----------



## Maria Komi. (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm honestly so jealous that I can't draw anything close to what you can but I'm so incredibly happy that your  art exists and it's blessing this word*. ☆☆☆☆☆*
Could you let me know if you ever start taking requests? :')


----------



## lunatepic (Apr 11, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> sparkles make everything 100x better yes lmao!
> beautiful art as always!





amye.miller said:


> So many sparkles! Lol, I like to do that too, sometimes. c; Your recent pieces look really great. I love the poses!





Lemonsky said:


> Your art is utterly amazing, the soft coloring and everything just looks so good.  Also the samoyed doodles are extra adorable.





mythic said:


> oh my gosh your art is just amazing as always! im loving the sparkles!! c:





Tanukki said:


> omfg these look so awesome , i love them :") <3





tokkio said:


> WOAHHH WHAT ?? YOU'RE JUST 14 YEARS OLD ???? heckin heck wow you're so talented!! i really love your style and coloring!! even the palettes that you use are amazing omg just w o w im in love ( ; A ; )


WHEEZES oh my god you're all so nice... I haven't been posting on this site too much recently and feel kinda bad for responding so late, but I genuinely appreciate all of your comments!! they really make my day, thank you ^^



A r i a n e said:


> aaaaaahhh when will you stop being amazing (= never)
> I love your new pieces!!! the sparkles do make everything even better *_______*
> ps I read tbt comissions...do you still take them? *hides away*


hahaha thank you!! and yeah, I am -- if you're still interested you can vm me 



himeki said:


> i barely come here anymore but omg these are great!!!! your colouring is so nice aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> also ngl ive always been tempted by joining gaia just for the art community but im always super intimidated by new siites and id never know how to start OTL


gahaha same and honestly the layout is kinda super clunky and hard to get used to but! the art community is super nice and welcoming, I'd def recommend



~Unicorn~ said:


> oh weow i just realized we use the same tablet & program!!
> 
> im gonna be redrawing ur oc soon  much better than last time


duude thanks again for drawing her!! as soon as I get more photo paper I'll be printing it out ;o)



Maria Komi. said:


> I'm honestly so jealous that I can't draw anything close to what you can but I'm so incredibly happy that your  art exists and it's blessing this word*. ☆☆☆☆☆*
> Could you let me know if you ever start taking requests? :')


this is so sweet, thank you?? and if you wouldn't mind waiting a while, if you're still interested you can vm me!

anyyyway - some requests and gift art :3c


----------



## Maria Komi. (Apr 11, 2018)

I will never get over how BEAUTIFUL  your art is!I don't mind waiting for months so I'll make sure to message You hahah


----------



## namiieco (Jun 9, 2018)

kshksh i came here just to see your art again wow im so jealous
i realised how many times ive said im jealous of your art LMAO


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 9, 2018)

Hey! I just wanted to say your art is amazing! I love the shading and coloring you did on your Animal Crossing art!


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 10, 2018)

namiieco said:


> kshksh i came here just to see your art again wow im so jealous
> i realised how many times ive said im jealous of your art LMAO


hsnhdjsjsj noooooo omg don't be jealous!! I love your art dude you should be more proud of it



Feraligatr said:


> Hey! I just wanted to say your art is amazing! I love the shading and coloring you did on
> your Animal Crossing art!


thank you!!  drawing animal crossing fanart always heals my soul a little


anyyyway I swear this thread isn't dead... I'll post some actual art soon!!


----------



## Dream. (Jun 12, 2018)

Let me start off by saying I love your art so much!
I love the little details you include such as little snowflakes in the background of one of them, it really suits the character and the backgrounds you include in some of them even just semi backgrounds like the ground are amazing! Your art is so cute and now that I've seen your art I aspire to one day be as good as you (even tho that will never happen lol)


sidenote; how long did it take to make your amazingly talented bee and puppy cat painting?


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 29, 2018)

you're too sweet, thanks so much!!! ^^ probably 10+ hours or something (across the span of like a week? i think)

dumpu (WARNING: lots of big images and lots of scrolling ahead)






























guess which binch finally cleaned up the op!! i also recently pirated downloaded photoshop but i'm too intimidated by it to actually use it hahahaah


highkey considering opening a shop now that it's summer and i have a lot more free time!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

Still lovin your drawinggsssssss #__#

Also I was wondering if you could help me. I've been wanting to get back into drawing but my past of messing up and being extremely self-judgemental about everything I do keeps me from doing it. Idk if you've ever felt this way but I was thinking maybe you could help me get back into it...


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 29, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Still lovin your drawinggsssssss #__#
> 
> Also I was wondering if you could help me. I've been wanting to get back into drawing but my past of messing up and being extremely self-judgemental about everything I do keeps me from doing it. Idk if you've ever felt this way but I was thinking maybe you could help me get back into it...



yeah i get you! i think it's a pretty common thing for artists to feel, actually. there are times when i wish my stuff was less messy and ~animu~ but that's just how my hand naturally draws. i guess you just have to keep in mind that there's a difference between wanting to improve and constantly berating yourself for making mistakes! there's no such thing as perfect art, and "mess ups" are less like mistakes and more like learning experiences. learning to be confident in what you do is a skill (albeit one that comes more easily to some people than others)

tl;dr my fake deep bs
don't push yourself, draw what makes you happy, draw for yourself! try drawing everyday, even if it's a little messy doodle on the back of a receipt or something. look back on really old art and see how much you've improved.
sorry if this doesn't make much sense! i'm pretty bad at giving advice, but if you want to talk about it more feel free to vm me my dude


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

^^ thanks! I think the hardest thing about being confident in your own art is seeing other people do so well and have an art shop on here to make tbt and it gets alotta requests and stuff, but when I did mine I felt like I didn't get many. I know my art style prob isn't what people want but I still like to draw for them ;w;

Idk I'll keep working on my style. Maybe it'll get better.


----------



## A r i a n e (Jun 29, 2018)

gorgeous as alwaysssssssss I'm always happy to see your new pieces <3


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 25, 2018)

thank youuu <33






























been experimenting a lot more with colours recently!!


----------



## Zireael (Aug 25, 2018)

Just wanted to say I love the way you paint, it's so expressive! I know you call it "messy" but I really adore that style. It captures movement so well, and I love the varying depth you add to clothing using hard and soft shading. Your colour palettes are gorgeous, and the geometric backgrounds really make everything pop out. I dunno what else to say, I just love your style so much! I really wish I knew how to make more expressive line art the way you do, that's something I can't seem to change no matter how hard I try lol. That painterly style is just so beautiful, and I'm really digging that second to last one. It feels so... earthy and natural.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 1, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> Just wanted to say I love the way you paint, it's so expressive! I know you call it "messy" but I really adore that style. It captures movement so well, and I love the varying depth you add to clothing using hard and soft shading. Your colour palettes are gorgeous, and the geometric backgrounds really make everything pop out. I dunno what else to say, I just love your style so much! I really wish I knew how to make more expressive line art the way you do, that's something I can't seem to change no matter how hard I try lol. That painterly style is just so beautiful, and I'm really digging that second to last one. It feels so... earthy and natural.



;; aaaaaaat thank you, that means a lot!! Your art is lovely as well!

Lineart's always been a massive pain for me and full on painting can be time consuming, so I usually settle on kind of blending the lines into the colours haha?? I personally find lines easier to do with thicker and softer/semi-transparent brushes - try experimenting with different kinds and find what your hand is most comfortable with! The size of your lineart brush can also drastically affect the end result, using a variety of sizes (thicker around facial features and the outline, thinner for small details like hair and wrinkles in clothes) usually adds a bit more depth.


----------



## Zireael (Sep 14, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> ;; aaaaaaat thank you, that means a lot!! Your art is lovely as well!
> 
> Lineart's always been a massive pain for me and full on painting can be time consuming, so I usually settle on kind of blending the lines into the colours haha?? I personally find lines easier to do with thicker and softer/semi-transparent brushes - try experimenting with different kinds and find what your hand is most comfortable with! The size of your lineart brush can also drastically affect the end result, using a variety of sizes (thicker around facial features and the outline, thinner for small details like hair and wrinkles in clothes) usually adds a bit more depth.



Ah crap, sorry I didn't see this until now! My activity has been a bit spotty lol. Thank you btw!

So do you colour on the same layer to blend into the lineart? I think I tried doing that once but I always make an absolute mess of it haha. Maybe it just takes practice, but I really do love the result of it in your work, you've inspired me to try it the next time I attempt to colour something! I hope you don't mind me asking how you work or organise your layers, that's always been a bit of a puzzle for me though I know it's kind of a personal preference between artists depending on their style. But I really love to hear the methods of others.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 16, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> Ah crap, sorry I didn't see this until now! My activity has been a bit spotty lol. Thank you btw!
> 
> So do you colour on the same layer to blend into the lineart? I think I tried doing that once but I always make an absolute mess of it haha. Maybe it just takes practice, but I really do love the result of it in your work, you've inspired me to try it the next time I attempt to colour something! I hope you don't mind me asking how you work or organise your layers, that's always been a bit of a puzzle for me though I know it's kind of a personal preference between artists depending on their style. But I really love to hear the methods of others.



I usually block in colours on a layer beneath the sketch with a hard opaque brush, and airbrush in some simple shading. After that I lock opacity on the lineart layer and colour over the lines to make them match the colours more/make them not stand out as much, if that makes sense? After that I usually save an extra copy of the canvas and merge the two layers (the extra copy is in case I mess something up which and want to redo stuff which is usually the case with more detailed stuff orz) This is when I start blending stuff together! 








First picture is before merging layers, second is finished product! While blending/colouring I usually keep everything to one layer unless I want to add extra details that I want to pop out (the extra lines on her shorts and sweater) or extra shading w a multiply layer. (note: I realized that maybe "blend" isn't the best word... it's more like I just colour over the lines with the base colours?? I did this in a bit of a rush so some of the original sketch lines would ideally be covered up a little more)

Ofh and this is the brush I've been using lately, I play around with the density and textures sometimes but I use it for lineart and colouring and pretty much everything!

In the rare occasion that I don't merge the lineart and colour layers (x x), I tend to keep the lines a lot thinner. I still keep all the colouring on one layer, but that's just a personal preference (I'm too impatient to keep track of any more than 3 layers tbh hahaha)

Aaaaand that's basically it? If my rambling was a little too unclear let me know, I really am super happy to have inspired you a little


----------



## Zireael (Sep 21, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> I usually block in colours on a layer beneath the sketch with a hard opaque brush, and airbrush in some simple shading. After that I lock opacity on the lineart layer and colour over the lines to make them match the colours more/make them not stand out as much, if that makes sense? After that I usually save an extra copy of the canvas and merge the two layers (the extra copy is in case I mess something up which and want to redo stuff which is usually the case with more detailed stuff orz) This is when I start blending stuff together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, thank you so much for taking the time to explain that all to me! The way you work with layers is something I had never really thought about before, I've never experimented with the idea of just keeping the sketch on top and working it into the colours underneath. Admittedly brush settings are something I'm absolutely lacking knowledge on, I tend to stick to changing the size and softness and not much else. I really appreciate you sharing your brush settings, and I hope you don't mind me trying them out some time! The texture looks so natural, I'm actually excited to see how I can work with it haha.

Another thing I love about your work is that your lineart isn't dark, or straight black, it's always a colour that fits with flats of the subject. Do you tend to start with a brown when sketching? Or does it depend on the colours you have planned? I'm sorry I'm asking so many questions, this just something I've tried to understand myself but in the end it always turns out totally different from what I had envisioned lmao. Maybe I'm trying to force it too much, I'm not sure. I think about what you said in an earlier post where you figured that's just the way your hand draws, and it's made me wonder if it's not my style. Trying new styles is fun though, even if it doesn't always work out, I think there's usually something to be learned from it, and I'm really thankful you've been explaining some of your method to me.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 23, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> Oh my gosh, thank you so much for taking the time to explain that all to me! The way you work with layers is something I had never really thought about before, I've never experimented with the idea of just keeping the sketch on top and working it into the colours underneath. Admittedly brush settings are something I'm absolutely lacking knowledge on, I tend to stick to changing the size and softness and not much else. I really appreciate you sharing your brush settings, and I hope you don't mind me trying them out some time! The texture looks so natural, I'm actually excited to see how I can work with it haha.
> 
> Another thing I love about your work is that your lineart isn't dark, or straight black, it's always a colour that fits with flats of the subject. Do you tend to start with a brown when sketching? Or does it depend on the colours you have planned? I'm sorry I'm asking so many questions, this just something I've tried to understand myself but in the end it always turns out totally different from what I had envisioned lmao. Maybe I'm trying to force it too much, I'm not sure. I think about what you said in an earlier post where you figured that's just the way your hand draws, and it's made me wonder if it's not my style. Trying new styles is fun though, even if it doesn't always work out, I think there's usually something to be learned from it, and I'm really thankful you've been explaining some of your method to me.



It's really no problem, I always enjoy rambling about these things haha

For lines, I usually start with a really dark reddish brown or bluish black (with the brush I use they end up a lot softer and lighter than they actually are). Once I block in the colours underneath the sketch I'll change up the colours in the lineart to make them blend in more, which is usually a darker, less saturated variant of whatever colour is underneath (with the exception of skin and hair, in which case I make the lines darker and more saturated bc it looks a little better imo). With the example above, though, I didn't change the line colours much besides airbrushing in some red here and there. It really depends on the piece, and a lot of my lines end up covered up anyway so I try not to spend too much time on them.

I don't think I've ever drawn anything exactly like I envisioned it. Honestly my art process is mostly improvising and just... re-doing things until they look semi-decent?? Part of why I enjoy digital art so much more than traditional is being able to change things so easily. I can do things as fast and as messily as I want knowing I have multiple saves of my canvases, whereas traditional art feels so much more rigid and... not fun lol. I dunno, detail has never been a forte of mine. Everybody excels at different things! It _is _important to experiment and break out of your comfort zone occasionally, but forcing yourself to go all out on every single piece can be exhausting. I think a good way to explore different styles and methods without burning yourself out too much is watching speedpaints - you get a deeper understanding of the way they work compared to just looking at the pieces, slowing down the video also helps. x x <-- here are two artists that heavily inspired the way I paint!


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 25, 2018)

new oc! i've been sitting on this design for a while and finally decided to make something with it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2018)

Very nice! ^^^


----------



## Zireael (Oct 28, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> It's really no problem, I always enjoy rambling about these things haha
> 
> For lines, I usually start with a really dark reddish brown or bluish black (with the brush I use they end up a lot softer and lighter than they actually are). Once I block in the colours underneath the sketch I'll change up the colours in the lineart to make them blend in more, which is usually a darker, less saturated variant of whatever colour is underneath (with the exception of skin and hair, in which case I make the lines darker and more saturated bc it looks a little better imo). With the example above, though, I didn't change the line colours much besides airbrushing in some red here and there. It really depends on the piece, and a lot of my lines end up covered up anyway so I try not to spend too much time on them.
> 
> I don't think I've ever drawn anything exactly like I envisioned it. Honestly my art process is mostly improvising and just... re-doing things until they look semi-decent?? Part of why I enjoy digital art so much more than traditional is being able to change things so easily. I can do things as fast and as messily as I want knowing I have multiple saves of my canvases, whereas traditional art feels so much more rigid and... not fun lol. I dunno, detail has never been a forte of mine. Everybody excels at different things! It _is _important to experiment and break out of your comfort zone occasionally, but forcing yourself to go all out on every single piece can be exhausting. I think a good way to explore different styles and methods without burning yourself out too much is watching speedpaints - you get a deeper understanding of the way they work compared to just looking at the pieces, slowing down the video also helps. x x <-- here are two artists that heavily inspired the way I paint!



Thank you so much for explaining in such detail omg. I really appreciate it, and I've checked out the artists you linked too. My god, I really can't get my head around the fact that a lot of artists can just work exclusively on one layer. It's insane! I guess that does help make it look way more natural than confining all things to their own separate layers. But you're right, it's really all down to style in the end and whatever you excel at. Thanks so much for sharing this with me, it's given me some serious food for thought with art, and even though I've been on a bit of a break with it, it's given me incentive to try some new things. Love your latest works too! The faces are so soft and appealing.


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 29, 2018)

tried my hand at doing an art summary (+ a chibi version of it too bc more than half the things i drew this year were chibis ahaha.. i also cheated once or twice to fill out all the boxes shhh)







overall i'm pretty happy with my stuff this year! i feel like i learned a lot (especially about colour) next year i wanna draw more environments + fanart and hopefully start posting to social media more


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

I wish I drew enough to do an art summary lol

Still, really lovin those drawings!! Keep at em my friend


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm so excited!!!!!


----------

